# What's happened to Simon Cornwell urbex|UK?



## mcspringzy (Jul 21, 2018)

As above really, is anyone still in contact with him? Site appears to have been removed


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 21, 2018)

Ah damn. Sad to see that gone, though it hadn't been updated in a few years IIRC. One of the first and best I always thought; Simon, Mechanised and the long defunct Nobodythere were among my inspirations for getting into this hobby nearly a decade and a half ago but I haven't been in contact with any of them for many years. Not many of us old-timers still maintaining a website any more it seems (and I'm a casual amateur at best). People move on and find other interests I guess. A great pity, but that's just the way of things.


----------



## mookster (Jul 21, 2018)

Damn thats a shame. He had some awesome old stuff on there.


----------



## wolfism (Jul 22, 2018)

That's a pity, hope he's archived it somewhere.

Cornwell's site was wide-ranging, although Cybergibbons' site about Cane Hill was arguably the first. Personally I felt Mechanised was the most original of the asylum exploration sites - very personal, detailed and subjective with photos shot in a very different style to the dynamic composition/ wide-angle approach most of us have adopted.

When UE first turned up on the web in the mid-2000's, most of the active explorers had personal websites, then everyone gradually moved to Flickr, and now Facebook. Credit to those like Flat4 & Sectionate, Tumbles and Lillimouse who have kept their own sites going. All the way through I've intended to build a site, but never have done and now with 12+ years of photos, it seems like a huge undertaking …


----------



## Electric (Jul 23, 2018)

Such a shame. I hope he is OK.
Urbex | UK was one of the first sites I looked at to get started. I enjoyed his well composed reports and detailed maps.
He also produced the website on the Pyestock NGTE:
Pyestock
The 'Cult of Cane Hill' site has also gone offline.


----------



## mockney reject (Jul 23, 2018)

That's a shame, was only looking at it recently

There are some other good old skoolers stuff still up and running though


----------



## Electric (Jul 24, 2018)

Good news - I've heard that some of Simons great sites might only be offline for a couple of weeks whilst they are transferred to another web host.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 26, 2018)

Simon was my first inspiration too, and absolutely loved Mechanised's website and reports on here. Good news if Simon's site is being transferred. It's not easy for large websites these days, I've found, as many hosts only want business websites with just two or three pages, not those like mine with nearly 300 pages! Mine (Webs - formerly Freewebs) put their customers over to a different web builder and I can no longer add photos, add new pages to my contents page and my url no longer works on most of it, among other on-going problems. It's such a pig to use that I just pay to keep it available now and am gradually rewriting my articles for my new blog instead, where new stuff is also going.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 26, 2018)

Also my first inspiration. Loved the detail and the history in the reports, I hope its back online soon!


----------



## mookster (Jul 26, 2018)

I really hope we never lose the Pyestock site. Such an amazing wealth of information and photos on there, it's one of my favourite websites on the internet.


----------



## mcspringzy (Dec 3, 2018)

good news - it's back!


----------



## urban-dorset (Dec 3, 2018)

I need glasses, I thought you asked what had happened to Simon Cowell (lots of cosmetic surgery?)!!


----------



## odeon master (Dec 4, 2018)

me and simon go back a long way, i was with him on some of those early tours that went on the website, and Raucby, think ive spelt that wrong ! sorry but forgot its been that long . Think the first time me and simon walked the perimeter fence was in 1999 !!


----------

